# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  Cycle Help for a Female Already Taking Hormones

## Haw2

My Aunt approached me with a question I didnt feel qualified to answer but I told her I knew where to find the information.

She is a 56 year old, post menopausal, former athlete who wants to get back into training and wants to try her first cycle. The complicating factor is that she is already taking hormones as a result of having a rather major surgery some years ago. Her goals are to gain strength and performance, some size and of course a little fat loss. Her diet, when she trains, is pretty amazing and her fitness experience is pretty extensive.

Here is what she is taking:

- Bio identical estrogen 5mg once a day
- Progesterone 30mg daily
- Test 2.5 mg daily

What are your thoughts?

M

----------


## Bonaparte

That doesn't complicate anything. Just have her add whatever she wants (I'd recommend Var) for a few months.

----------


## thisAngelBites

I thought I responded to this post, but perhaps I didn't click the post button.

My doc only treats women with androgenics if he simultaneously tops up their oestradiol and progesterone. I think he probably tends to treat women from 40 upwards, so people at least reasonably close to perimenopause, if not perimenopausal or menopausal. So, as Bonaparte says, it's not a problem to add to a preexisting HRT regime.

----------


## ambernightly

Assuming she has her adrenal gland intact there's likely no reason to be taking the supplemental Test, as the adrenal makes testosterone by default. But.... with age and other factors that may not be enough. To properly give any advice about doses for HRT, gotta know the blood work data for Total Testosterone, Free Testosterone, E2 (estradiol), Prolactin (for progesterone), and it doesn't hurt to have all manner of the usual suspects involved in HRT blood work (CBC /w differential, 5 Nucleotidase, GGT, Lipid profile, Complete Metabolic Profile, RPR, TSH, Vitamin D, Partial Thromboplatin Time). 

For what it's worth, I'm in a similar situation due to surgery and have to take supplemental estrogen for the rest of my life. I used to take 100mg/day of Prometrium (progesterone) but my prolactin was too high and now it's too low because I don't take any... so I have to figure that out with the doctor. I'm currently taking 2mg/day of estradiol (oral) but it's a recent change and I need to get another E2 test in a couple of weeks (though it might be kludged by being on-cycle with Equipoise which aromatizes to estrogen) - I was on 5mg/week of intramuscular estradiol valerate prior to my current AAS cycle (which you can read all about here along with my blood work: http://forums.steroid.com/members-cy...-var-clen.html). 

So... long story short: being on cycle with aromatizable anabolic steroids will mess with T and E2 values, and possibly prolactin/progesterone depending on the compound in discussion (Deca ...). I can go on an on about women's cycles as I've run the following compounds over the years:


AnadrolAnavarDeca DurabolinEquipoiseMasteron PropPrimobolanTren-E

I also do female specific PCT which includes:
SpironolactoneDutasterideAmiridex (if E2 is too high)

If you have any specific questions just let me know  :Smilie:

----------


## Bonaparte

> Assuming she has her adrenal gland intact there's likely no reason to be taking the supplemental Test, as the adrenal makes testosterone by default.



Testosterone insufficiency in women: fact or fiction? Â» Sexual Medicine Â» BUMC

In women, testosterone is produced in various locations. *One quarter of the hormone is produced in the ovary*, a quarter is produced in the adrenal gland, *and one half is produced in the peripheral tissues from the various precursors produced in the ovaries and adrenal gland*. There is also much interconversion among steroid hormones. The main precursor in the ovary is androstenedione, which is converted primarily to estrone, but which can also be converted to androgens. The main precursors in the adrenal gland are DHEA and DHEA-S. *It is, therefore, reasonable to expect the symptoms of testosterone deficiency after menopause, since nearly half of the testosterone is manufactured by the ovary, although the post-menopausal ovary still produces some steroid hormones.*

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Interesting thread.

----------

